

Self: The Power of Simplicity - b-man
http://research.sun.com/techrep/1994/smli_tr-94-30.pdf

======
russellallen
The best link for this paper is the version in the list of published papers
(<http://selflanguage.org/documentation/published/index.html>) in the
documentation section of the Self website (<http://selflanguage.org>) (where,
incidentally, you can download a version of your own for Linux or Mac)

~~~
b-man
Hey, thanks for the pointing out. Very nice bib there.

Keep on the good efforts man, I think the immensity of JS will eventually
spill out some deserved attention to Self.

------
bonsaitree
Please edit your entry to include an additional "[pdf]" type designator since
the link is directly to a PDF document and not to a web page nor a Scribd
embed.

~~~
potatolicious
I would like to add:

Thank you for posting the PDF instead of some lame Scribd version. I still
don't really get _any_ reason for Scribd to even exist.

Yeah I realize they're YC, and I realize the Scribd guys probably lurk (or
post) here, but can someone please explain the raison d'etre for the whole
thing?

~~~
wmf
I wouldn't be surprised if some Windows users prefer Scribd over the bloated
Acrobat Reader. Scribd is pretty useless on the Mac, though.

Honestly the Scribd whining on HN is really old. Auto-Scribd-ization has been
in HN for a long time, people have been complaining about it the whole time,
and pg probably isn't going to change it.

------
defunkt
Self is fun but the X-Windows powered GUI is dated and hard to use. I'd love a
modern version.

~~~
russellallen
We're working on it. Want to help?

(Oh, and on MacOS X the GUI is Quartz not X btw)

~~~
defunkt
Holy awesome, I'd never seen the Quartz version. It works great! I love that
my mouse works the way I expect it to :)

I may just start playing with it again. Thanks for responding.

